# cd's you orders and can wait to tell?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I order th basque cd of medieval music* legacy of the basque people*, it seem totally awesome,it should
arrived later on.Secondo i order *Jacob Vaet complete sacred work 4 cds *on brilliant someone here on TC convinced me , i was like em a franco-flemish composer i did not knew of the 16th century wow.
Tercio i order two naxos* adam de la halle and ambrosiant chants*, the fift cd i dont remenber what it is it's a suprise, sometime i have memory lost.

I hope Vaet complete sacred work worth the admition , he seem like a distinguished menber of the franco-flemish school, so this is a try out i may or may not like but i heard some and it did not sound so bad. Ambrosiant chants seem interresting juste like adam de la hale, but i would like to point out
there were a more expensive cd of adam de la hale available but it costed 37 $ for 1 cd ayayaye.

I would have pay this cd instead but i got to budget my money.


----------

